# my Apiary



## Madison68 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm just about finished getting my apiary set up. I just planted 4 acres of buckwheat and clover. I bought 6 nuc's from Mike @ Bjorn Apiaries. Hived 4 but left 2 alone for a friend of mine who wants a couple of hives. Very happy with my new bee's and colorfull nuc's. Madison......


http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l306/madison68/apiary.jpg

http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l306/madison68/springsummerapiary.jpg

http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l306/madison68/newforagearea.jpg


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I like the hive stands.... very nice and organized. maybe you can come out my way and slap me around a little to get me organized


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice Set up!. As a side not it may be advantagest to paint some type of colorful shape (different for each hive) on the front. Often when hives are close together and look alike bees tend to have difficulty orienting and returning field bees will likely drift to the center 2 hives. Although polarization to the sun gets them home from the field they do use visuals when they get close the entrance to discern where they belong. 

Look forward to some pictures of nice full frames of honey later in the season!


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

That looks awesome. After you get done slapping Chef around I could use a dose myself. Organization is not my strong point. BTW that's some good looking ground you got there.
Tom


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Does the open feeding on top create any problems?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

yea.... curious minds want to know bout the feeders......


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Very nice! I like those sliding entrance reducers. Never seen them before.


----------



## Madison68 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the comments, and I do appreciate all feedback. The "feeders on top" are actually water mainly because there is no local source for them to get water. I was afraid of drifting so I set the hives up a few at a time. It's amazing how the bees know which hive is their own but they do. Three of the hives are HSC. The HCS hives are doing really well. I will send some pictures of those once things settle down. If it were not for this site I would have given up on this fantastic hobby last year. I'm the only one in my general area that keeps bee's. If you look at Delaware it's about the size of most counties in other states. Anyway Thanks, Madison........


----------

